# ABGA/JABGA National Show how about those percentage does!!!



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

What an incredible bunch of does in the Yearling Percentage Doe Championship Drive!!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow - look at the width in the front of some of those ... wish I could have went and at least watched!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

www.dvauction.com/

^^you can watch it here


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa.................. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ooookay... how about we get some goats in the ring! Tired of watching people walking around!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I watched class 12 and 13 after their giant lunch break or rest break. 2 and 3+ y/o % does... Hip Hip Hurrah for colored % does! In class 12 the only colored doe won her class. In class 13 a big beautiful paint doe named Red Gate Glory Rose won her class. The only other colored doe in class 13 placed in the top 5! That is exciting!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Full bloods 3-6m in the ring now.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Really nice group of doelings. I would take all of them. Super nice group.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree... really, really nice kids.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Man wish I could watch it!!! They need to make a site like ADGA does for their Nationals and set up livestream, instead of doing it through DVAuctions.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Eye catching paint Grand Champion Bred & Owned Junior Percentage Doe


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

There are some great goats at nationals this year!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow!!! They are stunning!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I want me some of those goats! Who wants to co own? We need a few people! Quite a few to afford those goats actually Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Love them all I watched today also. I would love to have just 1 of those does! Ha maybe some day


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Noah Teel won Overall Grand FB doe. I have a doe that is a full sister to that one.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

So proud of some of my friends!! 

Noah Teel, Kami Oller, Corbin Bell, Riley Butler, Alex Prickett, congrats guys!! So proud of you all.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

GTAllen said:


> Noah Teel won Overall Grand FB doe.


Hmm... I have a feeling that it was a doe that won.... not a man :shrug: :hammer:
Congrats to all participants! Some beautiful animals there.


----------

